
Show HN: Clean and simple declarative dotfile management - markrawls
https://github.com/markrawls/punctual
======
meagher
this is neat. i use a bare git dir for mine
([https://github.com/tmm/dotfiles](https://github.com/tmm/dotfiles)), but am
looking to switch to something more opinionated and structured.

~~~
markrawls
I'm glad you like it! I initially used a bare git repo, but I didn't like the
complex setup. I typically only work on my desktop machine but as I travel
more for work I have to keep my canonical emacs and window manager
configurations synchronized between devices, and Python is almost always
available.

------
breck
I'm interested because sometimes a line or two in a dotfile can make a big
difference.

But I'm not sure I understand what a "dotfile manager" is. I generally just
edit my dotfiles by hand. Could you explain more the problems that this
solves?

~~~
markrawls
A dotfile manager in this context is a way to transfer them between machines,
not to edit them. As long as you're able to sync the folder containing the
dotfiles (through Dropbox or Git or a thumb drive), you can use this program
to install/uninstall your dotfiles on whatever machine you're using.

It allows you to keep non-centralized files in a centralized location with
very little setup, basically. My window manager config lives in several
different directories around my home folder, but with this I just set a
mapping from repo locations to the home directory and everything is handled
automatically.

------
jiofih
What does it do? The Readme and documentation fail to mention any actual
functionality or purpose.

I don’t even know if this is for your own dotfiles, or things like .*rc
configuration in a project.

